# Wall Mounted Electronic Wire Eyesore



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Was watching *DIY I Want That* and saw this --

_PowerBridge_

















The above is only one version. They have several.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for posting. Looks like an easy install.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, they're pretty cool. I put one (similar one, anyway) in for a buddy of mine about 7 years ago. Piece of cake.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

It been pointed out that most areas now require the above for the electrical power wiring.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I installed one that I bought from Monoprice. Definitely looks nice.

- Merg


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Cable hiding systems, both in and on wall are plentiful. I've seen several different styles in stores.

Plastic boxes, conduit, fittings and raceways are here to stay.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

With a small amount of preplanning and a wall fish anybody can have the clean look.

I don't really see a problem using the factory power cable as long as you replace it when you replace the HD TV.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> It been pointed out that most areas now require the above for the electrical power wiring.


Chicago and NY are the *ONLY* places in the country i know of that require steel boxes and conduit/mc.

These are not requirements of the national electrical code. I'm an electrical contractor.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I don 't know why companies have to make this stuff so complicated (other than to sell stuff and make money).

All you really need is the holes in the wall unless you have reason to be expecting an inspection. Boxes, either metal or PVC are a buck or so each and the 6' of flex conduit is about the same. Add a couple of faceplates and you can do the whole thing for around $10 or less.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

The Merg said:


> I installed one that I bought from Monoprice. Definitely looks nice.
> 
> - Merg


I have the same, worked out real well. May get another for the new bedroom HDTV

http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=105&cp_id=10425&cs_id=1042513


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

trdrjeff said:


> I have the same, worked out real well. May get another for the new bedroom HDTV
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=105&cp_id=10425&cs_id=1042513


The only thing I don't like about it is that the conduits for both parts open downwards. That means that a cable coming from up high needs to go down and then back up into the conduit. Not the easiest thing to do when fishing additional lines in the wall after it is already installed.

- Merg


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Agreed and the main complaint of the reviews I saw. Some people turned one upside down, but then you have the cables crossing one another in the wall.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

SayWhat? said:


> I don 't know why companies have to make this stuff so complicated (other than to sell stuff and make money).
> 
> All you really need is the holes in the wall unless you have reason to be expecting an inspection. Boxes, either metal or PVC are a buck or so each and the 6' of flex conduit is about the same. Add a couple of faceplates and you can do the whole thing for around $10 or less.


Some people are deathly afraid of anything related to electricity.

I actually like this kit; looks simple enough that really anyone could do it.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

What I mentioned doesn't involve electricity any more than the kit. Cut the holes, drop the cords through and plug them in. Same as the kit, but without the fancy-dancy or the price.

The boxes and flex conduit I mentioned would only be for slight dress-up if you wanted it.

Where I am, there are no electrical inspections. I'm not aware of anywhere in the country where they do random inspections either, so unless you call them, you shouldn't have to worry about one.

I'm not sure this type of job would require an inspection anyways, since you're really not doing anything with an electrical circuit. This is really nothing more than running an extension cord.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> What I mentioned doesn't involve electricity any more than the kit. Cut the holes, drop the cords through and plug them in. Same as the kit, but without the fancy-dancy or the price.
> 
> The boxes and flex conduit I mentioned would only be for slight dress-up if you wanted it.
> 
> ...


I believe that part of the issue is that you are not supposed to just pass through a power cable behind a wall. Most code states that you need to use Romex to be compliant. So while, your video/audio cables can pass behind the walls without issue, that is why these kits don't allow the pass through of the power cable.'

- Merg


----------

